
Show HN: Acronym Slack Bot - danielandrews43
I created a Slack bot that crowdsources acronym and word definitions within Slack.<p>When I started working I realized how many acronyms and words were being thrown around with the expectation that everyone in the room knew what they meant. I hated having to search around internal docs or Google to figure out what words meant, and thought there had to be a better way to quickly look something up without interrupting the meeting.<p>So I created a super simple Slack bot that helps you define words within Slack and then crowdsources the definitions from the rest of the company by posting into a channel when the acronym or word is not yet defined.<p>Would love any feedback! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;acronym-chatbot.herokuapp.com
======
joeytman
This is really well designed. Solves an issue I never knew I needed solved.
Thanks! You’re beautiful

------
theeggwatcher1
very smart, simple and elegant, i love it

------
theeggwatcher1
in fact, i love you

